# This is why I will NEVER place an order for meal delivery.



## Melaninme (Nov 17, 2021)

DoorDash driver defecates in customer's residential lobby after dropping off order
					






					www-foxla-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 18, 2021)

And it looks like a black woman. SMH


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 18, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> And it looks like a black woman. SMH



She looks spicy white to me.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Nov 24, 2021)

Naw that chick white. Just really tan.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 24, 2021)

she's a nasty idiot, didn't she think that they would have cameras, smh


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 24, 2021)

This is absolutely disgusting, also I also can't help but think about my thread about restaurants and businesses not allowing delivery drivers to use their restrooms.   I didn't watch the video but I'm hoping that ole girl at least had some wipes.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## BonBon (Nov 25, 2021)

I had one asking me if they could come in and use my toilet last year.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Nov 25, 2021)

BonBon said:


> I had one asking me if they could come in and use my toilet last year.


The gall!  Wow....  

This is when contactless delivery comes in handy so you don't have to communicate with them.  Just leave my food at my door and we are good.


----------



## frizzy (Nov 26, 2021)

We pick up our own food.  I've never really liked the idea of a middleman handling my food pre-pandemic, and we've never used the new food delivery options available now,  thank God.


----------

